# Spinner Blast Royals



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

Just a quick one - how do you produce the above?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

You need at least one parent who is Spider, at least one parent who is Pinstripe and at least one parent who is Pastel.

So, for example, Killer Blast X Normal will produce all pastels, some of which will also be spider (bumblebee) or Pinstripe (lemonblast) or both (Spinnerblast). Cross Killerblast to Pinstripe to increase the odds even further.

Pastel X Spinner will produce lots of different options, and one of the eight possibilities is Spinnerblast.

Bumblebee X Lemonblast, again, lots of options, chance of Spinnerblast.


----------



## Royalmad (Aug 19, 2009)

*top*



Ssthisto said:


> You need at least one parent who is Spider, at least one parent who is Pinstripe and at least one parent who is Pastel.
> 
> So, for example, Killer Blast X Normal will produce all pastels, some of which will also be spider (bumblebee) or Pinstripe (lemonblast) or both (Spinnerblast). Cross Killerblast to Pinstripe to increase the odds even further.
> 
> ...


well described some people would have just put bee to pin or lemon blast to spider


----------

